# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Easy lucid s-e-x

## PhilipJFry

I have had problems with sex in my lucid dreams, I usually wake up before anything happens.

Last night I had a short LD. The dream was blurry and whatnot, and there was a woman. I just thought whatever and did what I wanted to. But this time I actually did nothing. I let the woman do all the work. With my thinking power I forced her to hmm hmm, you know what I mean... I just know it was very enjoyable and the 'job' lasted quite long   ::D: 

Anyway, the point is: If you want to have lucid sex without waking up try not doing anything. Let your partner do all the work. I'm sure she/he won't mind   ::wink::  You just have to be confident that your partner wants you... And it'll happen.

----------


## Courtney Mae

Ooooh, somebody scooooored!   ::D:   ::mrgreen::  


Ok, immaturity over.  It sounds like it'd work, but still, I suppose you could get too excited and cause an FA, or actually wake up.  From what I've read before, it's the excitement that wakes you up usually.  But still, great idea.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by PhilipJFry_
> *I just know it was very enjoyable and the 'job' lasted quite long **



HAHA...congrats man!





> Anyway, the point is: If you want to have lucid sex without waking up try not doing anything. Let your partner do all the work. I'm sure she/he won't mind * You just have to be confident that your partner wants you... And it'll happen.[/b]



You know, I've had success with something quite similar actually. My lucid sex dreams have always gone well and not ended abruptly when I'm on bottom, and just lie back as you said, but also if I keep my eyes shut. It still feels 100% real, mainly because my subconscious doesn't have to create a visual, only the sensations. I'm getting better now where I can peek occasionally and not lose the dream or the lucidity, but I wanted to mention it because I think it's a great starting point.

I think your experience has an even broader application for frustrated LDers. If you take the position of just sitting, watching, absorbing, but not necessarily participating, you might have more success in your lucid dreams as a beginner. Then gradually add more activity. You can apply it to any lucid activity.

Good topic  ::goodjob2::

----------


## PhilipJFry

Yeah, you don't get over-excited because the pressure's off you.

I'm afraid I might wake up if I close my eyes but maybe I could try it...





> _Originally posted by Courtney_
> *Ooooh, somebody scooooored! * **



sure did   ::wink::

----------


## mongreloctopus

anyone tried sex with mythical beings?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I had centaur sex once, but I wasn't lucid

I highly recommend that one if you're a chick

----------


## mongreloctopus

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *
> 
> I highly recommend that one if you're a chick*



  ::chuckle::

----------


## Serkat

Well it sounds plausible but it's just an excuse for not trying to get the real thing. It's all inside your head (OK this one is old but it needed to be said). Consider this... If you can think your partner to do something, why wouldn't you be able to think yourself to do something. Or become your partner and let your ex-ego do something. Essentially you're already both persons so it doesn't really matter who does what as long as there's some hot action involved. Oh baby.

----------


## Distant Clone

Last night I had dream sex and I was not even lucid. She did most of the work too, it did not last that long though. I don't remember finishing either, but I do not remember waking, or the dream continuing...Really odd.

I did want to say that quite often, I will go down on a girl or finger her while dreaming, and do not have stamina issues. Actually I have another theory, but I'll keep that one to myself.



> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(OpheliaBlue)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I had centaur sex once, but I wasn't lucid
> 
> I highly recommend that one if you're a chick[/b]
> ...



No, but now I want to do that. Which mythical creatures are female? I mean there are mermaids, but that looks like a whole lot of trouble. Maybe a pegasus or an incubus, those sound female.

Otherwise, I may have sex with the female version of a centaur...the c*ntaur

----------


## mongreloctopus

> Why? Because of their body, because they have insatiable sexual appetites, or something else? [/b]



centaur = guy + *horse*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by mongreloctopus_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Why? Because of their body, because they have insatiable sexual appetites, or something else?
> 			
> ...



haha YEP

course DC might have just been trying to get me to say the words GIANT PENIS, but here's some pictoral help in case he is indeed clueless:

----------


## Courtney Mae

> _Originally posted by PhilipJFry_
> *Yeah, you don't get over-excited because the pressure's off you.
> 
> I'm afraid I might wake up if I close my eyes but maybe I could try it...
> 
> sure did *




Yeah, I think that might be a problem.  Personally, whenver I close my dream eyes, I have a FA, or actually wake up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Courtney_
> *Personally, whenver I close my dream eyes, I have a FA, or actually wake up.*



actually that happens to me most of the time too!

it's only in those odd sexual LDs where I can close my eyes and stay lucid...don't understand it, just wish it happened more often  :Hi baby:

----------


## Starlite

I myself havent been able to have lucid sex...but I have been able to watch my DC's go at it quite often in the lucid dream plots I conjure up.  Sometimes the sex scenes that play out before me have on occasion made me feel the female DC's  ....uuhhhh..... "sensations".
My problem is once I put myself in the "story" the excitement and control issues I have get the best of me and I wake up.
Still working on it though.

----------


## Umbrella

> _Originally posted by Distant Clone_
> *No, but now I want to do that. Which mythical creatures are female? I mean there are mermaids, but that looks like a whole lot of trouble. Maybe a pegasus or an incubus, those sound female.
> 
> Otherwise, I may have sex with the female version of a centaur...the c*ntaur*



Are you sure you'd want a pegasus or a female centaur? Having sex with something on four legs (at least as a guy) seems kinda nasty...

I'd recommend a nymph or something. Or maybe a large fairy. How about something like this? ^.^


Then again, it's not up to me to stop you if you want to try something funky, it's your experience.  ::D:

----------


## Silencer

Quite a topic... About the four legs thing. Wouldnt really know until you tried would you? Mermaids would be kinda interesting... got a feeling that would go in an odd direction though.

----------


## AirRick101

That's an interesting tip.  It provokes my lazy tendencies, but if it works, then rite on!

----------


## Wolffe

> _Originally posted by Umbrella_
> *
> 
> Are you sure you'd want a pegasus or a female centaur? Having sex with something on four legs (at least as a guy) seems kinda nasty...
> 
> I'd recommend a nymph or something. Or maybe a large fairy. How about something like this? ^.^
> 
> 
> Then again, it's not up to me to stop you if you want to try something funky, it's your experience.*



How about 8 legs? A giant spider! xD I bet that's brought the arousal rating round here down a notch! :3

----------


## Distant Clone

Or that blue octopus thing from Cabin Boy.

----------


## darkster2

I'll just avoid this topic.......

----------


## Dangeruss

I had some fantastic lucid sex last night and I think I figured out the secret: foreplay.

If you're making love to your own subconscious, don't go diving in without a ticket! building the intensity of the experience slowly keeps the sudden increase in heartbeat from waking you up. Not only that, but much like with a real partner, what you get is what you give. Being a lazy lover may make it easier to stay dreaming + lucid but I find that using lucidity to set the stage and then just getting lost in the emotion/ feelings of the situation and giving up control of the dream completely results in much more passionate dreamsex, and there's no inherent fear of losing it either.

----------


## Auxin

> _Originally posted by Korittke_
> *Well it sounds plausible but it's just an excuse for not trying to get the real thing. It's all inside your head (OK this one is old but it needed to be said).*



I have observed that there are many 15-18 year olds on this site, it might be worthy to note that in the US an estimated 12 to 20%  :Exclaim:  of that age group will have an incurable STD one decade from now. While lucid dream sex may not be "real" it can provide a sexual outlet to reduce real-life sexual misconduct that could lead to disease and unwanted pregnancies. After all- dream sex would have no physical, and far fewer negative social repercussions.

----------


## Dagget

> _Originally posted by Auxin+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Auxin)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				would have no physical, and far fewer negative social repercussions.[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



What you mean fish on the bottom and human on the top? That's a stupid way round.   ::lol::

----------


## Imagine

When I read this topic i started wandering has anyone ever tried lucid sex,but on the opposite side..I mean change your gender and than have sex...

----------


## Dangeruss

I don't think there's any part of a fish I'd like to have sex with.

----------


## Courtney Mae

Hahahaha!  Little Mermaid:  The Porno

----------


## Wolffe

Im positive it's been done already, Courtney   ::shock::

----------


## Dangeruss

would you like a link?

----------


## Courtney Mae

Nah. I'm good.   ::wink::

----------


## Flubly

Doing it with a mermaid would be the worst ever.  She'd be super hot but would just lay eggs and you'd have to spew your stuff all over them.  Talk about boring.  But if spawning is your thing then...ok.

----------


## PhilipJFry

> _Originally posted by Flubly_
> *Doing it with a mermaid would be the worst ever.  She'd be super hot but would just lay eggs and you'd have to spew your stuff all over them.  Talk about boring.  But if spawning is your thing then...ok.*



She has a mouth, you know   ::wink::

----------


## Courtney Mae

> _Originally posted by PhilipJFry_
> *
> 
> She has a mouth, you know *



Hahaha, I love you.   ::lol::

----------


## Distant Clone

> _Originally posted by PhilipJFry_
> *
> 
> She has a mouth, you know *



And she can breathe underwater too  ::D: .

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by Courtney_
> *Hahaha, I love you. *



Lucky guy!

That's the cool thing about lucid sex - things can just work out without the discomfort and technicalities of reality. Eg... my leg can't get there because I'm too stiff, or my neck doesn't bend like that, or I can't breathe underwater.

----------


## PhilipJFry

> _Originally posted by Courtney_
> *Hahaha, I love you. *



I wuw you, too  ::smitten::

----------


## Courtney Mae

> _Originally posted by PhilipJFry_
> *
> 
> I wuw you, too*



  ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Wolffe

Oh dear god, they're actually at it in here now!

----------


## Courtney Mae

> _Originally posted by Wolffe_
> *Oh dear god, they're actually at it in here now!*



Nah, there would be more  ::hump::  if we where...

----------


## Placebo

Aint that sweet  :tongue2: 
I guess if these two are both lucid, that could result in easy lucid s-e-x, making it right on topic  ::D:

----------


## Courtney Mae

Heh, maybe you'd prefer I be less blunt, Placebo?

----------


## JeX

LOL, funny...  ::D:

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by Courtney_
> *Heh, maybe you'd prefer I be less blunt, Placebo?*



Nope  :wink2: 
I love to see you blush ... hehe

----------


## Courtney Mae

Wait...what?

----------


## Roxas

Geez sounds like frys havin computo sex with that chick above me ROFL    ::cheers::   cheers for forum sex HAH

----------


## Seeker

Er....folks...   There are some fish that have live young you know...  Perhaps mermaids are one of those?  Maybe you wouldn't have to worry about the egg laying thing...

Even if they did lay eggs.  Do any of you have a pond with goldfish?  Preferably Koi?  They don't seem to mind when they get all worked up.  In fact, most male fish in the pond join in.

----------


## Wolffe

Ewww

----------


## PhilipJFry

> _Originally posted by Courtney_
> *Nah, there would be more  if we where...*



We would? Nicceee! Looks like I have to make a trip to the US of A!  ::D:

----------


## Roxas

Erm.... what was he talking about with the fishys? eh...




HEY LOOK ITS A COW   ::dancingcow::   HAHHAHAAH HH DANCING COW HHEHEHEE

----------


## Courtney Mae

Ha. It's pretty sad. No guy'll look twice at me in real life, but on Dream Views I get tons of action.   ::?:  

And I hate to break it to you, (Henrik, right?) but we probably wouldn't.   :tongue2:  I still love you though.   ::D:

----------


## PhilipJFry

> _Originally posted by Courtney_
> *Ha. It's pretty sad. No guy'll look twice at me in real life, but on Dream Views I get tons of action.   
> 
> And I hate to break it to you, (Henrik, right?) but we probably wouldn't.   I still love you though. *



I wasn't serious with the trip if you got scared about that  ::D:  But yeah, we probably wouldn't, because I'm too shy (a great way to "save yourself").

How did you know my name, I think I only mentioned it once here  ::D:

----------


## Roxas

Henrik.... thats an ankward name.

----------


## Courtney Mae

> _Originally posted by PhilipJFry_
> *
> 
> I wasn't serious with the trip if you got scared about that  But yeah, we probably wouldn't, because I'm too shy (a great way to "save yourself").
> 
> How did you know my name, I think I only mentioned it once here*



Heh, I wasn't scared.  I knew you where kidding, I just didn't want random people thinking I was a whore or something.  :tongue2:   And if you'd like to know, I actually like shy guys, cuz I'm kinda shy myself.  The guy I like now is shy.  Which explains why he doesn't talk to me, lol.

And I'm pretty sure you told me your name. Either that or someone else, idk. If you'd prefer I not use it, that's ok.   ::wink::

----------


## Roxas

You two sound like you've known each other a really long time..... Love on first forums, hah  ::smitten::

----------


## PhilipJFry

It's funny how all the girls say that shy guys are the good ones and when they meet one they aren't turned on because the shy boy doesn't really have what it takes to break the ice. I guess that we shy boys are marriage material and the other "dumb" and outgoing boys are fun-having, one-nite-stand and boyfriend -material





> _Originally posted by Roxas+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Roxas)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Henrik.... thats an ankward name.[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



Maybe we have met earlier... (mystic voice -->) in a dream!

----------


## Courtney Mae

Ok, I'll call you Henrik.  I like that name.  Anyway, shy guys aren't necessarily the "good" ones, any more than outgoing guys are.  I just can't date really outgoing guys.  They're fun to hang out with, and be friends with.  But it just never works out. I'm too shy.   :tongue2:  

I guess it goes the other way also.  I suppose that usually a really outgoing girl, and a shy guy wouldn't work out either.  I mean, in most cases.

----------


## Roxas

Lol is this thread even about lucid sex? Geez it drifted.

----------


## PhilipJFry

Yeah, this thread got totally trainwrecked  ::D: 

from this post on it will be about having easy lucid sex again.

----------


## Roxas

Hey your name is cool, its like henry, but with a KICK IN THE ASS.  ::D:

----------


## Roxas

Yeah lucid sex....




TODAY IM GOIN TO INVISION PLAYBOY MANSION IN LUCID DREAM AND ITTL BE COOL YIPPEE SEX

----------


## Courtney Mae

But I was having fun not talking about lucid sex?

Heh, back on subject.  I've actually never had lucid sex.  I vaguely remember a regular dream that may have been sexual.  Either that or I was masterbating or something, idk.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Roxas_
> *Lol is this thread even about lucid sex? Geez it drifted.*




Hmmmm... How about having a Mermaid or a Merman as a partner for the Lucid Task of the month?

----------


## Liam

> _Originally posted by Roxas_
> *Hey your name is cool, its like henry, but with a KICK IN THE ASS.*




Ahahaha....

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Hmmmm... How about having a Mermaid or a Merman as a partner for the Lucid Task of the month?*



That would be freaky sexy, I'M IN!

I needed some hot twisted inspiration, thanks seek

you remember those mermen from Madona's Cherish video? I'd so tap that.

especially now that they've discovered *this*  ::shock::

----------


## Dagget

I reckon that for the easy challenge we should have the normal mermaid.

But for the advanced challenge, have the backwards mermaid! Fish on the top, human on the bottom!

Replace mermaid with merman if you desire.

----------


## Courtney Mae

:tongue2: 

I don't think I'll do that challenge.

----------


## Dagget

> _Originally posted by Courtney_
> *
> 
> I don't think I'll do that challenge.*



You can't do it can you? Your scared!

MAGGOT! DROP AND GIVE ME 20!

----------


## Wolffe

Dear God, what has happened to everyone?!   ::shock::   I think I'll sit outta this task too   ::|:

----------


## Raptress

I'm interested in learning how to start a lucid sex dream. Since I'm still just learning the basics, I don't expect any sucess right away, but I would like to at least get a start on it. 

Any suggestions would be helpful.

----------


## Roxas

Mermaids.... last time i checked mermaids/mermen didn't have reproductive parts...... let alone have boobs without having annoying scale things or clam shell bras DAMN YOU ARIEL!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Roxas_
> *Mermaids.... last time i checked mermaids/mermen didn't have reproductive parts*



he will in MY dream, oh yes he will

and no it won't be all slimy and scaly

well ok, maybe slimy....perhaps with a little dorsal fin  :Hi baby:

----------


## PhilipJFry

This task sounds cool, you'd have to go underwater and find a suitable mermaid. Then I'd probably wiggle my P**** around (making it look like a worm). Then I'd wait for a mermaid to catch the bait   ::wink:: 

My mermaid would probably have a V*****, too. It's relatively easy to imagine it there.

----------


## Liam

Ahaha...I can just imagine the scene...

----------


## PhilipJFry

Oh, right, and I forgot to tell about my short sexual dream last night   ::roll:: 

It was extremely short, but some girl gave me oral sex, I recall nothing else, she just spontaneusly did that. It felt weird... but then again it felt so damn good!  ::D:

----------


## Courtney Mae

Hahahaha

 ::rolllaugh::

----------


## Roxas

> _Originally posted by PhilipJFry_
> *This task sounds cool, you'd have to go underwater and find a suitable mermaid. Then I'd probably wiggle my P**** around (making it look like a worm). Then I'd wait for a mermaid to catch the bait  
> 
> My mermaid would probably have a V*****, too. It's relatively easy to imagine it there.*





I'll laugh when it will get caught in a hook during the process


it reffuring to your p****.

Hah   ::D:

----------


## Roxas

:Pope:   ::sniper::  
 :Pope:   ::sniper::  







 ::hump::   ::banana::  

ROFFL WAFFL

----------


## bassv2

Someone help me  :Sad: 

I had such a weird dream last night and it was SO vivd. I was on a cruise ship full of gay people. And they were having gay sex all over the place.   ::?:   ::shakehead2::  

They tried to make me do it. I kept running and found some girl and then she said no sex then it ended. So scary

----------


## Dagget

Sounds like Boat Trip

A film about a couple (not that way) of straight guys who accidentally book a place on a gay cruise.

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by PhilipJFry_
> *
> My mermaid would probably have a V*****, too. It's relatively easy to imagine it there.*



I can't seem to visualise that. It wouldn't look right unless it's between 2 legs IMO.

----------


## Liam

> _Originally posted by bassv2_
> *Someone help me 
> 
> I had such a weird dream last night and it was SO vivd. I was on a cruise ship full of gay people. And they were having gay sex all over the place.    
> 
> They tried to make me do it. I kept running and found some girl and then she said no sex then it ended. So scary*





Ahahaha...Those are called nightmares man..  ::D:

----------


## Roxas

> _Originally posted by bassv2_
> *Someone help me 
> 
> I had such a weird dream last night and it was SO vivd. I was on a cruise ship full of gay people. And they were having gay sex all over the place.    
> 
> They tried to make me do it. I kept running and found some girl and then she said no sex then it ended. So scary*



Geez..... Stop thinking of men is all i have to say.

----------


## Liam

Hehe...You're funny sometimes Roxas..

----------


## OpheliaBlue

wow yeah, that was the funniest thing I've heard this minute

----------


## Courtney Mae

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *wow yeah, that was the funniest thing I've heard this minute*



Same here, man.

----------


## ArchSeraph

I know it's probably a little late to mention this but what the hell...

Some mythical beings that you could picture as being female are:
-nymphs (duh!   :tongue2: )
-mermaids (bigger duh!  :tongue2: )
-kitsune
-werewolf (if you're like that   ::|: )
-elf
-sprites
-genies

there are more but I don't remember them right now...

well here you go for your _enjoyment_. wink wink nudge nudge   ::wink::

----------


## Placebo

Hmm.. female genies. Hadn't considered that possibility actually.
A really hot genie!  ::D: 

What's a kitsune though?

----------


## Courtney Mae

Werewolves...

Kinky.

----------


## blade5x

Good topic, there must be a way, because if you ever had nightmares, you're freaking out, your heart if probably racing, but you don't always wake up immidiatly.

----------


## shark!

bagels...

...even more kinky

----------


## Wolffe

A kitsune or 狐 is basically a japanese fox, that has quite a bit of myth surrounding it, about transformation etc :3

----------


## ArchSeraph

A kitsune is a japanese mythical being that is the form of a humaniod fox. Think an anthromorphic fox or (just recently i figured this out when i realized that one of my drawings that i drew as a kid looked like this) from the show digimon think renamon.

----------


## Wolffe

Noooooo, thats a common misconception!  :tongue2:  It literally just means 'fox'! :3

----------


## Demon

How about a Succubus? Or a Purgatori? Theyr both smokin^^ Maybe a vampire?

----------


## Wolffe

Nice  :tongue2:  Or an Incubus, for teh laydeez ;P

----------


## Placebo

I think I did actually do it with a vampire. It was ... interesting...
Wasn't lucid though.

----------


## Courtney Mae

Vampire=Hot

----------


## Wolffe

Vampire = pasty, scrawny human/bat hybrid ;P Minotaur; now THERE'S a hunk-of-a-mythological-creature if ever there was one xD!!

----------


## Raptress

The vampire thing...I'd like that. hehe

----------


## Wolffe

What's it with girls and vampires?  :tongue2:

----------


## Courtney Mae

Ever read "The Silver Kiss" ?

Hawwt.   ::D:

----------


## Distant Clone

> _Originally posted by Wolffe_
> *What's it with girls and vampires?*



Something about their enthusiasm towards a woman's time of the month.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

HAHA ewww

----------


## baronbrocoli

HAHA how about sex with really hot demons!  ::D:

----------


## baronbrocoli

HAHA how about sex with really hot demons!  ::D:  Angels could work too...but I think demons would prove a lot more fun! heh

----------


## Lutch

I didnt read all 7 posts because that would take to long, but
Fuck having sex with demons thats just fucking wierd hahaha,
try different postions if your that bored like fucking floating in the sky or some shit haha dont resort to mythical beings that just wrong.

----------


## Lutch

I didnt read all 7 posts because that would take to long, but
Fuck having sex with demons thats just fucking wierd hahaha,
try different postions if your that bored like fucking floating in the sky or some shit haha dont resort to mythical beings that just wrong.

----------


## baronbrocoli

Hahaha I don't see why having sex with hybrids is wrong...they are still part human  ::D:

----------


## Raptress

Yeah, I've read some great books with vampires and such. So I have a few fantasies now, so what? hehe 

The demon thing could be interesting, kinda of like a succubus thing for a guy. 

Its harder to image with an angel since angels are more of a "purity" thing though.

----------


## Tron

It would be pretty gnarly to have sex with a goat.

----------


## [Alpha]-0mega-

> _Originally posted by Raptress_
> *Yeah, I've read some great books with vampires and such. So I have a few fantasies now, so what? hehe *
> 
> The demon thing could be interesting, kinda of like a succubus thing for a guy. *
> 
> Its harder to image with an angel since angels are more of a "purity" thing though.*



Hentai (Animated Porn): Viper GT (The game, following the story I think?)

In this game there's a part where angels come to ''take'' the devils with them, (which were 2 hot chicks with demon tails and horns). And the angels, they were.. err.. shemales  :tongue2:  lol.

So angels would be possible, in that hentai game they litteraly rape-gangbanged one of the 2 devil chicks.

----------


## Courtney Mae

> _Originally posted by Tron_
> *It would be pretty gnarly to have sex with a goat.*



 ::rolllaugh::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Tron_
> *It would be pretty gnarly to have sex with a goat.*



haha Tron

any post you make becomes funnier with that bleeding anus avatar accompanying it

----------


## baronbrocoli

hahaha Tron that is the best avatar i've seen in a long time





> _Originally posted by Raptress_
> *Its harder to image with an angel since angels are more of a "purity" thing though.*



They are humanoids so I don't see a problem with that...they just have wings   ::D:  





> _Originally posted by &#091;Alpha_
> *-0mega-]And the angels, they were.. err.. shemales*



  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Lutch_
> *Fuck having sex with demons thats just fucking wierd hahaha,*



I actually had a dream like that once, where a big red demon that kinda looked like Tim Curry's character from that movie Legend raped me from behind and it turned me into a vampire or something fucked up like that



it was awesome

----------


## baronbrocoli

Wow that's insane  ::D:

----------


## Tsukin

u know what would be cool? if there were a machine that u could set to KEEP you asleep for a set time(u set it), so that no matter how excited u get u wouldn't wake up until the time was up. Then u could have as much dream sex as you want, and not have to worry about waking up. Hell you'd be able to do a lot of things and not have to worry about it, you'd have so much more time to make your dreams a lot cooler =O

----------


## baronbrocoli

I just came up with this and I think it sounds good. We've also enough mithical creatures so this should bring some variation.

How about havin sex with hot robots? I mean like terminator that have living tissue over a metal endoskeleton  ::D:

----------


## Courtney Mae

Hehehehe...

no.  :tongue2:

----------


## Dangeruss

Me so horny!




> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *
> *



[/corny]

sex with robots? think of the jewels, man! the jewels! do you think they'd survive a misplaced robot limb? I doubt it!

----------


## baronbrocoli

> _Originally posted by Dangeruss_
> *sex with robots? think of the jewels, man! the jewels! do you think they'd survive a misplaced robot limb? I doubt it!*



  ::rolllaugh::  
lol I know but it's a dream so you could even try having sex with this banana  ::banana::  
enjoy  ::D:

----------


## Courtney Mae

> _Originally posted by baronbrocoli_
> *
> 
>  
> lol I know but it's a dream so you could even try having sex with this banana  
> enjoy*



He does look eager.

But I think he's more fit for the muffin.

----------


## Pastro

::banana::   ::muffin::  ..... Good God think of the children they could have!

----------


## computernerd90

> _Originally posted by Pastro_
> *  ..... Good God think of the children they could have!*



And this was how banana nut bread was invented.

----------


## baronbrocoli

> _Originally posted by computernerd90_
> *
> And this was how banana nut bread was invented.*



  ::rolllaugh::  ROFL!

----------


## PhilipJFry

> _Originally posted by Pastro_
> *  ..... Good God think of the children they could have!*



Hmm, like this?

----------


## Dangeruss

::rolllaugh::

----------


## Courtney Mae

I leave for a little bit and come back to this?   :Eek:  


Nah, jk, that's pretty awesome.

----------


## Abstract Fire

> _Originally posted by PhilipJFry_
> *
> 
> Hmm, like this?
> 
> *



  ::rolllaugh::   ::banana::

----------


## baronbrocoli

Lol looks like the bananas are dancing to my music, it's really funny  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by PhilipJFry_
> **



hahaha awesome

----------


## Wolffe

Deary me, I can see that emoticon going dodgy, if ya get what I mean!

----------


## Lutch

man i would fuvck a raspberry, godam they are sexy

----------

